# My centipedes.



## basin79

Baby Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding.

Reactions: Like 20 | Love 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Facinating eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Facinating eyes!


That they do. They remind me of the sentinels in the Matrix films.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Love the colors. Hardwickei are my fav

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor

That's really adorable! Love the colors, too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding on a small adult male cricket.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## shining

I....hate........you!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## basin79

shining said:


> I....hate........you!!!!!!


You're a good judge of character.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Great centipede. Here in Italy are very cheap those, oh and btw needs to check my _S.subspinipes_, disappeared since three weeks almost, uhm pre molt my ... I suspect he/she's up to something


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Great centipede. Here in Italy are very cheap those, oh and btw needs to check my _S.subspinipes_, disappeared since three weeks almost, uhm pre molt my ... I suspect he/she's up to something


In the UK adults are quite expensive so you're lucky. 

You're subspinipes will look incredible. They always do after a molt.


----------



## basin79

A couple I used to own. Rubbish phone pictures. Regret selling these but I'd lost the love for my inverts so sold them all apart from a couple. 

Scolopendra sp (Hispanola giant red) 











Juvenile scolopendra galapagoensis.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> In the UK adults are quite expensive so you're lucky.
> 
> You're subspinipes will look incredible. They always do after a molt.


Yeah, one of the 'Pro' of Italy when venomous are involved is that centipedes, incredibly, reached a sort of 'deity' status. They are cheap, available, you can ship those (unlike other inverts, save for feeders) and, if you end bitten, the Hospital will cure you without questions.

Unlike for arachnids that were banned, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei post shed feed. Skip to 2.08 for the feeding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Scoly

Nice. I have a batch of Hardwickei, seem to be exactly the same size, most of which also shed this week. That's a pretty hefty cricket you've given him!


----------



## basin79

Scoly said:


> Nice. I have a batch of Hardwickei, seem to be exactly the same size, most of which also shed this week. That's a pretty hefty cricket you've given him!


Yes. It isn't shy with food and the venom shuts down the cricket pretty fast. It's a good meal after a shed. It's looking really skinny.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakub

Oh my god I need this centipede. In my country, you can usually get a cingulata or a subspinipes, I have very rarely seen someone offering other species, but man, the hardwickei is gorgeous.


----------



## basin79

Jakub said:


> Oh my god I need this centipede. In my country, you can usually get a cingulata or a subspinipes, I have very rarely seen someone offering other species, but man, the hardwickei is gorgeous.


They are very very bonny. Not the biggest but their colours are unreal.


----------



## bryverine

basin79 said:


> They are very very bonny. Not the biggest but their colours are unreal.


Just curious, but do the majority of hardwickei have the double orange segment after the first three segments?


----------



## basin79

bryverine said:


> Just curious, but do the majority of hardwickei have the double orange segment after the first three segments?


It appears that way yes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scoly

Jakub said:


> Oh my god I need this centipede. In my country, you can usually get a cingulata or a subspinipes, I have very rarely seen someone offering other species, but man, the hardwickei is gorgeous.


The owner of Giant Indian Tiger centipedes facebook group (https://www.facebook.com/groups/1710119005930389/) has pedelings available for pre-order, and shipping to Europe should be OK. Check the posts in the group or just PM him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

Why...why can't I get these in Australia? It's killing me!


----------



## Staehilomyces

Why...why can't I get these in Australia? It's killing me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakub

Scoly said:


> The owner of Giant Indian Tiger centipedes facebook group (https://www.facebook.com/groups/1710119005930389/) has pedelings available for pre-order, and shipping to Europe should be OK. Check the posts in the group or just PM him.


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Staehilomyces said:


> Why...why can't I get these in Australia? It's killing me!


At least you can go out and find yourself some great true spiders.


----------



## basin79

This little bugger does make me laugh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor

basin79 said:


> Baby Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding.


What a cutie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Part 1







Part 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

So I took a couple of screen shots from my first video of my Scolopendra Hardwickei (19th July) and my last (16th Dec). It's grown a lot more than I realised.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Ah ah ^^^ I have that little TSS "wood" water dish as well

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah ^^^ I have that little TSS "wood" water dish as well


I was given it. It came in handy although I think I need to upgrade it now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> I was given it. It came in handy although I think I need to upgrade it now.


They are fine for slings and pedelings :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB

That is one beautiful centipede!!


----------



## basin79




----------



## Ghoul

It's beautiful! Love when it carries the cricket around


----------



## basin79

Ghoul said:


> It's beautiful! Love when it carries the cricket around


It is funny when pedes carry their food around. They look so proud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salvador

Nice, I like how it's going for an easy part to eat first hah. Quite a flightly little bugger eh!


----------



## basin79

Salvador said:


> Nice, I like how it's going for an easy part to eat first hah. Quite a flightly little bugger eh!


Aye. Pedes can be when they're disturbed. Ordinarily it's super relaxed and potters about.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry

love the S hardwickei hope to have a couple in the future love your videos awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Jerry said:


> love the S hardwickei hope to have a couple in the future love your videos awesome stuff


You'll certainly not be disappointed with one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Got a surprise from my little one today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> Got a surprise from my little one today.


0:30


----------



## Pipa

Love this species , wish they weren't so expensive , lol...


----------



## G. pulchra

Very cool, love those bright colors.


----------



## basin79

Pipa said:


> Love this species , wish they weren't so expensive , lol...


They're pretty cheap here in the UK. This one was £35 I think. Obviously adults are a lot more expensive though.


----------



## basin79

G. pulchra said:


> Very cool, love those bright colors.


Yeah they're absolutely beautiful pedes. Not that other pedes aren't.


----------



## basin79

Post moult feed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salmon

basin79 said:


> Post moult feed.


Such a lovely feeding response... adorable baby heat seeking missile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Salmon said:


> Such a lovely feeding response... adorable baby heat seeking missile


Yeah. Must have a 4" body now. So much growth in between sheds.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Just to once again to acknowledge the fact I how have my dream invert a VERY kind mod has thrown an "S" on My centipede thread. 

I will type having a dream invert doesn't mean it's my favourite invert.


----------



## Venom1080

basin79 said:


> Just to once again to acknowledge the fact I how have my dream invert a VERY kind mod has thrown an "S" on My centipede thread.
> .


what does that mean? nice pede btw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Venom1080 said:


> what does that mean? nice pede btw


The thread was "My centipede". A mod has added an "S". My centipedes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DubiaW

I've been looking for S. hardwickei for sale in the states. I can't find anyone that sells them let alone a price. Does anyone know of a vendor or breeder that sells them?


----------



## basin79

Grabbed a few pics of my new lass. Didn't want to bother her too much so they're not the best poses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

I just can't get over the colours on that Viridicornis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding pics.


I've never seen a cricket with a look of terror before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Salvador

Great thread, great collection, great pics. I'm a wee bit jealous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Salvador said:


> Great thread, great collection, great pics. I'm a wee bit jealous


Thank you.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> I've never seen a cricket with a look of terror before.


Eh... no kind "anesthesia" like _Theraphosidae_ deliver. Here it's: munched alive and envenomated at the same time :-s


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Eh... no kind "anesthesia" like _Theraphosidae_ deliver. Here it's: munched alive and envenomated at the same time :-s


Aye. To be fair though the crickets don't kick for long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> Aye. To be fair though the crickets don't kick for long.


Yup, they are fast avid eaters u_u


----------



## basin79

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yup, they are fast avid eaters u_u


It's more the potency of their venom.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> It's more the potency of their venom.


True, but they really "eat", while T's sucks, basically 

A _B.dubia_ to my adult _A.geniculata_ and one to my juvenile _S.subspinipes_... same sized roaches... when my 'genic' has yet to finsh, the pede already had the Bis 

Those are fast, like Obelix :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

My Scolopendra viridicornis was out and about. She moulted 12 days ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

This unbelievable girl was just UTF and about. Feeding time then.


----------



## Scoly

Stunning lass. What size do you make her to be now?


----------



## basin79

Scoly said:


> Stunning lass. What size do you make her to be now?


Probably about 6 inch.


----------



## basin79

As expected my hardwickei has moulted this morning. Can't wait to see her out and about in a couple of weeks.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei growth. 


19/07/16








05/07/17

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Someone was still hungry. Time for seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My absolutely STUNNING Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

I like how it went straight for the underside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Staehilomyces said:


> I like how it went straight for the underside.


Aye. It was certainly different.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 7Fin

Wow, I'm shocked by how beautiful these videos are. Great animals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

7Fin said:


> Wow, I'm shocked by how beautiful these videos are. Great animals!


Centipedes are stunning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 7Fin

basin79 said:


> Centipedes are stunning.


Agreed! I remember the first time I saw a giant centipede, it was a sub-adult subspinipes for sale in some tub for £20 at a con. I thought I was dreaming when I saw it, lovely creatures! (and hey, you just hit up post 100 for this thread6!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

7Fin said:


> Agreed! I remember the first time I saw a giant centipede, it was a sub-adult subspinipes for sale in some tub for £20 at a con. I thought I was dreaming when I saw it, lovely creatures! (and hey, you just hit up post 100 for this thread6!)


Aye. They really are. Beautiful, elegant and monsterous when hunting.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

Gorgeous ladies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Gorgeous ladies!


Aye. Pedes are gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

Congrats on the successful molt! I can't believe she did it out in the open like that. I wonder if she felt too cramped under the hide or was just comfy in her corner? Were you nervous at all while she was in pre-molt/molting? 
Looking forward to pics and videos of her gaining her coloring back


----------



## basin79

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Congrats on the successful molt! I can't believe she did it out in the open like that. I wonder if she felt too cramped under the hide or was just comfy in her corner? Were you nervous at all while she was in pre-molt/molting?
> Looking forward to pics and videos of her gaining her coloring back


Not sure why she didn't moult under her cork bark. She did the last time. But she knows best. 

Although she turned down a feed last week I didn't think she was in premoult as she didn't look huge. Do I didn't have a chance to get nervous.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding on a morio worm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

They are kinda inverts 'Deities', so elegants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

Man, that coloring on your S. viridicornis is just stunning! I love how you sweet talk your pedes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Man, that coloring on your S. viridicornis is just stunning! I love how you sweet talk your pedes!


The viridicornis is absolutely unbelievably beautiful. She was well worth the wait. 

And thanks. They mean the world to me.


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis. Just look at her.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## keks

They are both beautiful. 
S. hardwickei is catching the prey even with the legs in the middle of the body. Very interesting ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Btw .... I just noticed that your cold is apparently very persistant .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> They are both beautiful.
> S. hardwickei is catching the prey even with the legs in the middle of the body. Very interesting ^^.


Yes. Centipede will utilise their legs in order to both catch and hold prey. They'll also hold crickets prisoner in them whilst eating another.

And yes, the cold must really like me as it doesn't want to leave me alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> And yes, the cold must really like me as it doesn't want to leave me alone.


That sucks .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> That sucks .


Aye. It's annoying. Although the absolutely crazy headache went Sunday. So I'm massively happy about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Some pics of her feeding.












































Had a mess about with black and white.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Unfortunately this pic was too dark. So I decided to have a mess as I liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie

They go deep; maxillipeds deep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

miss moxie said:


> They go deep; maxillipeds deep.


Aye aye meat pie. They really get involved.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyTeddyBear98

basin79 said:


>


Hi, Basin.

Here's that picture I was talking to you about on YouTube.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79

ShyTeddyBear98 said:


> Hi, Basin.
> 
> Here's that picture I was talking to you about on YouTube.


Bloody hell fire you weren't wrong. That looks brutal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShyTeddyBear98

basin79 said:


> Bloody hell fire you weren't wrong. That looks brutal.


Yeah, he breeds all sorts of species.  But these, followed by the mint legs give 50 Shades a run for its money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## the league of shadows

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Facinating eyes!


Those eyes are beautiful and alien like at the same time.love it.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Wow, I thought I liked the S. polymorpha but the coloration seems way nicer on these guys.


----------



## basin79

Finally my Scolopendra hardwickei has moulted and us ready for a feed.


----------



## RTTB

Such a beautiful species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

RTTB said:


> Such a beautiful species.


Indeed.


----------



## 7Fin

Wow, your photographs are _stunning @basin79 !_
Being able to see her eyes in such detail is amazing ^w^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

7Fin said:


> Wow, your photographs are _stunning @basin79 !_
> Being able to see her eyes in such detail is amazing ^w^


Thank you very much.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Growth pics. The line is where I snapped the cork bark as seen in the 2nd pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## ShyTeddyBear98

Here's that image I mentioned on your video.


----------



## basin79

ShyTeddyBear98 said:


> Here's that image I mentioned on your video.


Why's is it on dry sub? Massive pede though. Bloody hell fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyTeddyBear98

basin79 said:


> Why's is it on dry sub? Massive pede though. Bloody hell fire.


Yeah, it would be disgusting if such a marvel (potential record holder) were to be kept in such poor conditions and in such a small space.  I just hope it was temporal to give a perspective of its immense size.  Btw, I thought you'd appreciate this Malaysian pede (Edentistoma octosulcatum) that strikingly resembles one of those millipedes that look like centipedes. . But this one does possess maxillipeds and does have an appetite for millipedes, as I discovered on YouTube.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

ShyTeddyBear98 said:


> Yeah, it would be disgusting if such a marvel (potential record holder) were to be kept in such poor conditions and in such a small space.  I just hope it was temporal to give a perspective of its immense size.  Btw, I thought you'd appreciate this Malaysian pede (Edentistoma octosulcatum) that strikingly resembles one of those millipedes that look like centipedes. . But this one does possess maxillipeds and does have an appetite for millipedes, as I discovered on YouTube.


That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## basin79

Hadn't seen this lass for over 3 months.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

This absolute stunner arrived today. Scolopendra sp. Mint legs.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

Wow that mint leg is beautiful! I love the contrast between all of the colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

My 3 centipedes. 


Scolopendra mint legs





























Scolopendra hardwickei 

























My Scolopendra "viridicornis" hasn't fully developed her colours back yet after her recent moult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Got a feeding video of my pedes so grabbed some pics too. 






Scolopendra sp mint legs


















Scolopendra hardwickei 














Scolopendra viridicornis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

My Scolopendra hardwickei fed on banana.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101

These things are the absolute definition of an apex predator-fast, aggressive, nasty venom, and nonetheless sleek and gorgeous coloration. Amazing beasts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mantisfan101 said:


> These things are the absolute definition of an apex predator-fast, aggressive, nasty venom, and nonetheless sleek and gorgeous coloration. Amazing beasts!


Aye. The tigers of the invert world.


----------



## ShyTeddyBear98

Hey Basin, here’s two pictures I managed to get of my subcrustalis a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## basin79

ShyTeddyBear98 said:


> Hey Basin, here’s two pictures I managed to get of my subcrustalis a few weeks ago.


Really strange colour. Moult imminent too by the looks of things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## The Seraph

basin79 said:


>


 Your photos make my day when I see them. Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

The Seraph said:


> Your photos make my day when I see them. Keep up the good work!


Cheers ears. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## G. pulchra

I wish we had more access to some of the cool pedes that you post here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

G. pulchra said:


> I wish we had more access to some of the cool pedes that you post here.


Where do you live?


----------



## G. pulchra

basin79 said:


> Where do you live?


Across the pond, USA


----------



## basin79

G. pulchra said:


> Across the pond, USA


To be honest hardwickei are pretty rare in Europe.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

My Scolopendra *viridicornis has moulted. You'll have to excuse the pic as it's my phone through her enclosure. I wasn't going to disturb her. I so hope she's moulted her injury out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------

